# need advice re wood storage facility



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I badly need a wood storage shed nothing fancy with garage doors etc,or windows just anice big shed .I would like it to be around 20 foot by ten or twelve foot.I have looked at UK walton sheds and they do a nice big cheapy wood shed for under a thousand pounds delivered.It will not be beautiful and with a 12 mm floor will be flimsy I expect too.Should I buy a cheap timber one or metal plastic dipped.My son Russell bought a cheap small plastic coated metal shed and it got terribly wet with condensation and when you shut the door the whole thing vibrates.I see walton sheds have one see here any useful help would be appreciated I am not stupid enough to think the wooden one will be any good and am leaning towards the metal shed. see here at their stuff Alistair

http://www.waltons.co.uk/garden-shed...ds&P.Type=3080
__


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Can't you build one?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Alistair post HELP NEEDED like some of the members do and some members may go and build you your shed.
It's going around often here on the site.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If you can't build one I would make sure the roof has been sheathed ,plus there should be felt on the sheathing before the metal roof goes on.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

I know nothing of the quality of the "Walton" wood shed you mention, but with my experience with metal and vinyl clad materials and condensation, I would look for ways to reinforce the purchased wood shed, additional sub-flooring beefed up rafters etc.interior wall reinforced with thin ply wood for interior wall skin adds considerable strength if it goes over studs 16" on center. I realize I'm talking like a Yank with little knowledge of the shed type you mention and your code requirements. Good luck there friend, I just wish I were close enough to stop by and give you a hand but I'm on the other side of the pond …let us know what you decide on. I would hope you don't have the same mold, fungus, wood rot and insect and varmint problems that we have here in the Southern US. that could effect your choice of materials. Any way, Good luck Alistair !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like a good WW project to me. That is what I did.


----------

